# Online Game Keys kaufen



## mns1188 (20. November 2011)

Hallo Liebe PCGH-Gemeinde
Mich würde mal interressieren wo ihr online eure Keys 
für Games kauft? Es gibt ja im Internet ne breite Palette an Shops wo man 
Keys kaufen kann. Welche Seiten sind sicher, seriös und bieten ordentlichen Support?
Was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen mit den Shops gemacht?


Gruß mns1188


----------



## Oromus (22. November 2011)

Die einzigsten Keys die ich online kaufe sind bei Steam.... Der Rest ist mir persönlich nicht seriös genug und zu teuer..... Ansonsten habe ich lieber eine Schachtel/DVD-Packung in der Hand.....

Ach ja und zufrieden bin ich mit Steam auch.....


----------



## Lan_Party (22. November 2011)

Es gibt seriöse Shops. Da muss man aber 18 sein um Keys kaufen zu können. Ich kenne 2 die Seriös sind und 2 wo steht das sie ihre Keys so verkaufen. Spiel wird mir Verpackung gekauft -> Keys fotografiert -> an e-mail gesendet


----------



## wheeler (22. November 2011)

ea/dice hat erst im zuge des bf3 releases diverse keys solcher keystores gesperrt.inwiefern der keyshop legit ist,kann man nicht sagen,und ich denke hier ist für solche anfragen auch das falsche forum,da werbung für solche keyshops ,hier nicht erwünscht ist.wer es nicht glaubt,einfach mal einen moderator anschreiben


----------



## zøtac (22. November 2011)

Falsch.
Sie haben Key gesperrt wo die Herkunft unbekannt war, viele Keystores verkaufen aber abfotographierte Retail Keys, welche nicht gesperrt wurden, da herkunft nicht unbekannt


----------



## GxGamer (22. November 2011)

Soll das wieder eine Diskussion über Keystores werden? Dann ist hier ganz fix zu.
Oder geht das eher in die Richtung Downloadstore ala Gamesload und so weiter?


----------



## Lan_Party (22. November 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das wieder eine Diskussion über Keystores werden? Dann ist hier ganz fix zu.
> Oder geht das eher in die Richtung Downloadstore ala Gamesload und so weiter?


Gamesload ist z.B. eine seriöse Seite. Ich versteh gar nicht wieso manche meinen das alle Keystores nicht(!) seriös sind...ich muss mal gucken kenne noch 2 seriöse(!!!).


----------



## Gast1324 (22. November 2011)

also relativ viele sind unseriös, hab auch schon mal 7€ im sand gesetzt für bulletstorm...
konnte den key nicht bei winlive registrieren.


----------



## lunar19 (22. November 2011)

Hab meinen BF3 Code über Ebay gekauft, funktioniert immer noch...und der von NFS Hot Pursuit und BFBC2 auch. War alles der eine Shop mit einer bestimmten Kombination, die mir grade nicht einfällt. Irgendwas mit Igxu7 oder so...


----------



## TheMariusTheKing (27. November 2011)

Also ich kaufe meine Games auch nur bei Steam, richtige Erfahrung habe ich bei den Online Key Stores nicht gemacht. In Steam kann man in der Spielbibliothek Rechtsklick auf ein Spiel machen, wo natürlich auch ein Key hat. Und kann sich diesen auch Anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. November 2011)

Legale Shops haben immer ein download service im angebot.
da wären
Direct 2 drive (us klient comrade)
good old gaming (US DRM frei)
gametap (us)
gamesplanet (multi aufpassen seite verwendet ssl5 region detection), lässt sich aber einfach auswählen
green man gaming (an und verkauf der eigenen keys möglich US und Klient capsule)
Steam altbekannt region lock.
origin Überteuert, spioniert und ist zudem leider demnächst EA Vertriebsmodell. Wir müssen uns damit abfinden.
GFWL microsoft versuch eines Onlinevertriebs eher Ok und zudem auch extrem fair. man muss nicht online aktivieren.
Das wären alle Offizielen Erlaubten key shops, alles andere ist eher grau


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

Ich kaufe wenn dann bei Staem / Origin direkt oder bei G2Play, alles andere ist mir viel zu zwielichtig


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Januar 2012)

Ich kaufe nur Box oder Steam Sales :3


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. Januar 2012)

Hm

Wenn Steam so toll ist, wieso nehmen die zB. für Anno 2070 54,99 Euro. Das wohl ein Scherz oder? Ich kenne mich da nicht sonderlich aus aber das finde ich übertrieben. Zumal es das im Netz ab 20 Euro gibt und auf ganz berühmten Seiten mit Disc und Hülle für ca. 40 Euro... wodurch setzt sich das zusammen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Januar 2012)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Hm
> 
> Wenn Steam so toll ist, wieso nehmen die zB. für Anno 2070 54,99 Euro. Das wohl ein Scherz oder? Ich kenne mich da nicht sonderlich aus aber das finde ich übertrieben. Zumal es das im Netz ab 20 Euro gibt und auf ganz berühmten Seiten mit Disc und Hülle für ca. 40 Euro... wodurch setzt sich das zusammen?


 Steam ist bis auf die Sales nunam sehr teuer 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. Januar 2012)

ah ok. Und wie machen das auf der anderen Seite so "seriöse" Händler im Netz die Keys einscannen und für fast 1/4 anbieten? Find ich auch seltsam. Irgendwo muss auch sowas herkommen.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Januar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist jeder Key-Seller seriös da es nicht verboten ist! Genauso ist das Verkaufen von Gold und Acc nicht(!) verboten! Ich kann noch den Artikel dazu suchen ist zwar länger aber dort steht genau geschrieben das es rechtlich nicht verboten ist.



Eben nicht. Seit 2010 sogar höchstrichterlich bestätigt: Urteil des I. Zivilsenats vom 11.2.2010 - I ZR 178/08 -

Den Link zum Artikel schickst du mir bitte per PN (wenn du willst).

Im Übrigen mache ich hier dicht, da wiedermal auf unseriöse und in der Tat rechtswidrig handelnde Online-Shops verwiesen wird. Ich mache euch da keinen Vorwurf. Für den Laien ist das leider nur sehr schwer zu erkennen. Typische Merkmale

- Extrem niedrige Preise
- Verkauf von virtuellen Inhalten wie WoW-Gold etc.
- Haftungsausschlüsse in Bezug auf die Sperrung von Accounts in den AGB

-CLOSED-


----------

